# Weise Worte - naja



## mst (24 September 2009)

Nachdem es den Tread Weise Worte gibt, mach ich einen für mehr oder weniger weise Worte:



```
vegetarier ??? - mein essen scheißt auf deins
```
 

```
Wer später bremst, ist länger schnell
```


----------



## Kalle85 (24 September 2009)

```
Ich trinke kein Wasser. Da ficken Fische drin!
```


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 September 2009)

mst schrieb:


> ```
> Wer später bremst, ist länger schnell
> ```



Oder auch:

```
Wer früher stirbt, ist länger tot
```


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 September 2009)

Da hätte ich auch noch einen :


> ... zu Fuß ist es weiter als über'n Berg ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2009)

> Nachts ist kälter als drausser



und



> die Strassenbahn ist schneller als bergauf





au mannnnnn


----------



## Homer79 (24 September 2009)

...



> hohe schuhe sind wärmer als braune...



...


----------



## Cerberus (24 September 2009)

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl:



> Vegetarier essen meinem Essen das Essen weg.


 


> Eingefleischte Vegetarier...


 


> Ich würde meine Fehler ja zugeben, wenn ich welche hätte.


 


> Wer zuletzt lacht hat es nicht eher begriffen.


 


> Jeder Mensch hat ein Recht auf meine Meinung.


 


> Wo ich bin klappt nichts, aber ich kann ja nicht überall sein.


 


> Hier ruft die Pflicht, aber ich hör nichts.


 


> Jeder denkt an sich. Nur ich denke an mich.


 


> Zum Schweigen fehlen mir die passenden Worte.


 


> Gott schuf die Neugier und nannte sie Mutter.


 


> Rollt ne Kugel um die Ecke und fliegt um.


 


> Wenn doch morgen schon gestern wär.


 


> Ich hab so viel Hunger, dass ich vor lauter Durst nicht weiß wo ich schlafen soll, so kalt ist mir.


 


> Mit dem Fahrrad ist es kürzer als durch den Wald.


 


> Gibt's dich auch in schön?


 


> Das Pferd ist vorne hinten als höher.


 


> Gelb ist grüner als schwarz.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 September 2009)

> Treffen sich zwei; einer kommt nicht





> Treffen sich zwei; beide tot





> Früher war ich eingebildet, heute weis ich, dass ich gut bin



Letztens im chat:


> Dieser Chat ist Gottlos; aber frauen- und Gayfriendly





Gruß
Timo


----------



## Cerberus (24 September 2009)

Und weiter geht's:



> Ich hab gerade Zeit, wo gibt's nichts zu tun?


 


> Jeder Dritte, der sich beschwert, wird erschossen. Zwei waren schon da.


 


> Es gibt Tage, da lohnt es sich kaum aufzustehen. z.B. Montag - Freitag


 


> Vergangenes Jahr standen wir noch am Abgrund - dieses Jahr sind wir einen großen Schritt weiter.


 


> Lieber den zweiten Frühling als die dritten Zähne.


 


> Kopflosigkeit schützt vor Mundgeruch.


 


> Ein Schweißfuß kommt selten allein.


 


> Hauptsache, man stirbt gesund.


 


> Ein Nickerchen schützt vorm Älter werden. Besonders hinterm Steuer.


 


> Das schlechte an der Jugend ist, dass man nicht mehr dazugehört.


 


> Wenn alle Stricke reißen, häng dich auf.


 


> Zeitreisen haben keine Zukunft.


 


> Der Rhein ist wie ein Jungbrunnen, wer daraus trinkt, wird nicht alt.


 


> Der Vatikan hat für seine Marine sechs Kirchenschiffe bestellt.


 


> Der Kanzler lenkt, aber wer denkt?


 


> Das einzige, was mich hier noch hält, ist die Schwerkraft.


 


> Schluss mit den Witzen über Beamte. Die tun doch nichts.


 


> Der liebe Gott sieht alles, die Nachbarschaft noch mehr.


 


> Ein Finanzgenie ist ein Mann, der sein Geld schneller verdient, als seine Familie es ausgeben kann.


 


> Um zu vermeiden, dass du einen Idioten siehst, zerbrich einfach den Spiegel.


 


> Archimedes ist tot, Goethe ist tot, Einstein ist tot, und mir geht's auch schon ganz schlecht.


 


> Frauen seid lieber schön als klug - Männer können besser gucken als denken.


 


> Eine Frau sollte mit ihrem Mann ab und zu Schach spielen, damit er auch mal zum Zug kommt.


 


> Lieber einen Tausender in der Tasche als eine Million im Eimer.


 


> Trotz hoher Diäten nehmen Politiker meist nicht ab.


 


> Nieder mit den Alpen, freie Sicht aufs Mittelmeer.


 


> Lieber jung und flott, als alt und tot.


 


> Leute, kauft Kämme, es kommen lausige Zeiten.


 


> Wer seine Stimme abgibt, hat nichts mehr zu sagen.


 


> Lieber arm dran als Arm ab.


 


> Wenn die Frauen verblühen - verduften die Männer!


 


> Lieber FlüchtlinGsstrom als Kernkraft.


 


> Du bist doch schon tot und nur zu faul zum umfallen.


 


> In einem Domizil phototransparenter fragiler Außenstruktur ist das Katapultieren mineralhaltiger Substanzen tunlichst zu unterlassen!
> Oder.... In einem Glashaus soll man nicht mit Steinen werfen!


 


> Nicht die blonden, nicht die brünetten, nicht die schwarzhaarigen und auch nicht die rothaarigen Frauen sind die Treuesten, die Treuesten sind immer noch die Weißhaarigen!


 


> Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt......ist Bauarbeiter!


 


> Mein Wissen ist mein Kapital. Armut schändet nicht!/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 September 2009)

```
Wer bremst verliert.
```


```
Wer bremst ist feige.
```


----------



## hausenm (25 September 2009)

Das bisschen Essen kann ich auch trinken!


----------



## Kalle85 (25 September 2009)

Scheiße nicht bauen ist einfacher, als einem etwas zu verzeihen.


----------



## Cerberus (25 September 2009)

...



> Acht Bier sind eine Mahlzeit, aber dann hat man immer noch nichts getrunken.


 
oder:



> Ein Kasten Bier reicht für zwei Leute. Aber wirklich nur wenn einer nicht mittrinkt.


----------



## Cerberus (25 September 2009)

Hier mal ein paar doofe Fragen:



> Wie schützt man Pflanzen vor der Nikolaus?


 


> Ist Rui Nös der Enkel von Omi Nös?


 


> Fangen fliegende Vögel vögelnde Fliegen?


 


> Wenn wir mal eine Päpstin bekommen, heisst der Vatikan dann Muttikan?


 


> Ist es eine Personalunion, wenn ein Richter fährt wie der Henker?


 


> Wie weckt man einen knackenden Lautsprecher auf?


 


> Ist es Fehlerhaft, wenn man unschuldig eingesperrt ist?


 


> Warum sind in Zitronensäften meist künstliche Geschmacksstoffe, während in Geschirrspülmittel echter Zitronensaft ist?


 


> Warum kaufen sich Menschen einen doppelten Cheeseburger, eine große Portion Pommes - und dazu eine Coca Cola Light?


 


> Warum haben Einrichtungen, die rund um die Uhr geöffnet haben, eigentlich Schlösser?


 


> Warum gibt es kein Katzenfutter mit Mäusegeschmack?


 


> Warum muss man am Computer um Windows zu schließen, die Starttaste drücken?


 


> Woher weiß man, wenn im Wörterbuch ein Wort falsch steht?


 


> Warum hat Noah die beiden Stechmücken auf seiner Arche nicht erschlagen?


 


> Ich kaufe mir einen neuen Bumerang. Wie werde ich den alten los?


 


> Warum drückt man fester auf die Tasten der Fernbedienung, wenn die Batterien fast leer sind?


 


> Warum können Frauen ihre Wimperntusche nicht mit geschlossenem Mund auftragen?


 


> Sie kennen sicher die unverwüstliche „Black Box“ im Flugzeug. Warum werden die Flugzeuge nicht aus diesem Material hergestellt?


 


> Warum trugen Kamikaze-Piloten einen Helm?


----------



## TCP/IP (25 September 2009)

```
Hast du Haschisch in der Tasche, hast du immer was zu nasche.
```


----------



## argv_user (25 September 2009)

TCP/IP schrieb:


> ```
> Hast du Haschisch in der Tasche, hast du immer was zu nasche.
> ```



E bissje zu viel hochdeitsch.


----------



## Lars Weiß (25 September 2009)

Das Glück ist ein Vogel der dir gerne mal auf den Kopf scheisst


----------



## mst (29 September 2009)

```
[URL="http://groups.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=groups.groupProfile&groupID=107798035"][COLOR=black]60% der Amokläufer spielen Gewaltspiele 100% davon essen Brot, Brot ist an allem schuld !!![/COLOR][/URL]
```


----------



## Approx (29 September 2009)

...



> springen drei schweine von einer brücke.
> Springt das erste schwein runter ... Tot.
> Springt das zweite schwein runter ... Auch tot.
> Springt das dritte schwein runter ... Lebt.
> Springt nochmal runter ... -tot!


 
...



> cola schmeckt besser als aus dem glas.


 
...



> ein schlüssel liegt im bus. Ich glaube es ist ein imbusschlüssel.


 
...



> was haben ein revolver und windows gemeinsam? Ungeladen sind beide völlig harmlos


 
...



> was hängt an der wand, macht tick-tack und wenn es herunterfällt, ist die uhr kaputt?


 
...


----------



## HaDi (29 September 2009)

Es sagt der "Wohlgenährte":


> Wenn man seine Figur halten will dann muss man auch mal essen wenn man keinen Hunger hat.


Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Question_mark (30 September 2009)

*Na dann will ich doch auch mal ...*

Hallo,

da will ich dann auch mal was beisteuern. Also ein Sprachspiel, das von Oxymora und Paradoxien lebt :



> Dunkel war’s, der Mond schien helle,
> Schneebedeckt die grüne Flur,
> als ein Wagen blitzeschnelle
> langsam um die runde Ecke fuhr.
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lars Weiß (30 September 2009)

*Die Rache des Kanalarbeiters*

Dunkel war's,     der Mond schien fahl 
     da stieg ein Mann aus dem Kanal. 
     Zu seiner Liebsten eilt sein Schritt, 
     zwei Eimer Scheisse trägt er mit 
die Liebste hatte ihn betrogen, 
     so schüttet er im hohem Bogen 
     die Scheisse auf das Bett hernieder 
     und draussen blüht der weiße Flieder. 
Dann zog er seines Schrittes weiter  
     so rächt sich ein Kanalarbeiter!!

-für Timo-
​


----------



## JensCS (30 September 2009)

Hier ein schönes Zitat aus der Brösel Filmakademie


> Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit


----------



## argv_user (30 September 2009)

JensCS schrieb:


> Hier ein schönes Zitat aus der Brösel Filmakademie


Jow, aber nur mit Wurstblinkern


----------



## Manfred Stangl (1 Oktober 2009)

Zitat meiner Frau


> Männer sind dümmer als ihr Schwanz!


----------



## peter(R) (2 Oktober 2009)

Wo kommst Du gewesen ??

peter(R)


----------



## Approx (29 Oktober 2009)

Hier mein Favorit:


> Wer tanzt, hat bloß kein Geld zum Saufen!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Oktober 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> ... tanzen ...



nachdem Du mir das Stichwort lieferst ...





> Darf ich bitten ... oder wollen wir erst tanzen?


----------



## nade (30 Oktober 2009)

JensCS schrieb:


> Hier ein schönes Zitat aus der Brösel Filmakademie


Ach ja und nur mit MEthylalkohol




> Wernähhhr Egahhhht ich glohb die Russe sin doh...





> Sprich zur Hand, das Gesicht hört dir nicht zu





> Nachts ists kälter als Draußen





> Wo kein schnee liegt, kann gefahren werden





> Fliege nie vom Acker ohne deinen Tacker





> ....mächtiges Badabuum....





> Die letzten Worte eines Dachdeckers... Mann ist das Heute Windisch





> Die letzten Worte eines Elektrikers.... Ist da Strom drauf?





> Wo fangen wir Heute an?... Och würd sagen, beim Feirabend





> Funken leicht gemacht......XYZ an ABC Frage Standort? ABC: Ich bin hier, wo bist Du?





> Cheffe, der Spiegel ist kaputt... Ach nicht schlimm.... Ehm,... Auto liegt drauf.





> Muß es was Besonnderes sein, oder tuts auch Siemens?





> Das glaub ich nicht Tim





> Die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen 2 Punkten, ist eine gerade





> Einer noch aber dann ist Schluss





> Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert





> Das Licht ist aus, ab nach Haus





> Gute Frage, noch bessere Antwort.... Frage: Wie hoch ist der Kurzschlussstrom bei einem B16A Leitungsschutzschalter? Antwort:Ei 5*16A





> Am Grill stehn vill, nur am Schwenker doh steht e Denker





> "Ein Schwein frisst und schläft in seiner Scheisse. Ich esse kein Fleisch von einem Tier, dass nicht genug Verstand besitzt, sich aus seinen eigenen Fäkalien zu erheben."





> Wenn man die Natur einer Sache durchschaut hat, werden die Dinge berechenbar.





> "Nimmst du Drogen." - "Nur Kaffe, etwas anderes kann ich mir zur Zeit nicht leisten."





> "Ich suche einen Priester!" - "Eheschließungen gibt's zwei Etagen höher. Ich gratuliere!"





> Unwissenheit ist ein Segen.



Nu iss aber mal Schluss für heut....


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 November 2009)

Stromberg:


> »Arbeiten ist wie Sex in der Ehe - am Anfang ist man noch bis in die Haarspitzen motiviert, doch nach 'ner Weile ist man froh, wenn es endlich vorbei ist.«


----------



## diabolo150973 (30 Dezember 2010)

Zitat von Lipperlandstern



> so eine Scheisse ...... was leuchtet ist an und fertig :smile: und ne Anlage ist keine Strassenbahn .....


----------



## hucki (30 Dezember 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> > Acht Bier sind eine Mahlzeit, aber dann hat man immer noch nichts getrunken.
> ...




```
7 Bier sind 'n Schnitzel -
40 Bier sind 'ne Fleischvergiftung
```


----------



## Approx (30 Dezember 2010)

.....               .


> früher waren wir jung und schön!
> Heute sind wir nur noch und.


----------



## Paule (29 Mai 2011)

Herkunft unbekannt:


> Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt, fällt zunächst mal durch hohe Arbeitsproduktivität auf.


 


> Das schlimmste am Faulenzen ist, dass man nicht weiß, wenn man damit fertig ist.


 


> Gescheit, gescheiter, gescheitert.


 


> Es wird immer komplizierter, einfach zu leben.


 


> Lieber drei Schritt vor und zwei zurück, als auf der Stelle treten.


 


> Wenn du im Sarg liegst, haben sie dich ein letztes Mal reingelegt.


 


> Wenn jeder an sich denkt, ist an alle gedacht.


 


> Wenn einer hinterher der Dumme ist, kann man sich sicher sein, dass er es vorher auch schon war.


 


> Arbeit ist süß, aber ich bin Diabetiker!


 


> Manche Menschen wollen glänzen, obwohl sie keinen Schimmer haben!


 


> Der Klügere gibt solange nach bis er der Dumme ist!


 


> Gestern standen wir noch am Abgrund, heute sind wir schon einen Schritt weiter.





> An Mitgift ist noch keiner gestorben!


----------



## eYe (29 Mai 2011)

> Ich würde mich gerne mit Euch auf ein geistiges Gefecht einlassen, aber ich kämpfe nicht gegen unbewaffnete.




*ROFL*


----------



## Voxe (1 Juni 2011)

oder,

wenn man im Dreck steht (nicht das Wort mit S am Anfang) sollte man die richtigen Schuhe tragen.

Gruß


----------



## Approx (3 Juni 2011)

Dazu passend:


> Vorbeugen ist besser als auf die Schuhe zu kotzen!


----------



## Dr.M (3 Juni 2011)

wenn ich du wär, wär ich lieber ich...


Natürlich kannst du eine andere Meinung haben als ich. Die ist dann nur leider falsch...


----------



## peter(R) (3 Juni 2011)

Morgens ein Joint und der Tag ist dein Freund

peter(R)


----------



## doublecee (4 Juni 2011)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Morgens ein Joint und der Tag ist dein Freund
> 
> peter(R)



am Mittag ein zweiter und die Freundschaft geht weiter....


Abends ein dritter und du sitzt hinter Gitter!


----------



## peter(R) (4 Juni 2011)

... ist zwar schon verdammt lang her (verjährt) aber ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, daß der dritte Teil nicht stimmt (oder nicht immer) 

peter(R)


----------



## Approx (25 Oktober 2011)

*Über Sinn und "da Sinnse"*

Wer sich noch an seine eigene "Da Sinnse"-Zeit erinnert, der darf jetzt schmunzeln:
Da Sinnse!

Approx


----------

